# Sand monitor pits



## Wilfred (Dec 6, 2020)

Gday guys im about to start 3 pits for my sandies and some adults I have comeing in afew weeks I was wondering if I could get some photos of anyone else's and any tips or things you would have done different if you where to do it all over again tia


----------

